# What sexually would you do for your spouse that they haven't asked you to do?



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

There are a lot of threads here about what guys and gals want their spouses to do things in the br but haven't asked them yet, for apparent fear of rejection or too otherwise fearful. A lot of I wish...etc.

So, what acts not presently in common sex repoirte would you perform with your spouse or for your spouse that you'd do, if they asked? And do you really want them to ask but they won't loosen up?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anything....and I mean that...anything.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

How old are you .... out of curiosity.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> How old are you .... out of curiosity.


59


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> 59


How would you rate your marriage?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anything....and I mean that...anything.


Now that's the spirit! Gold star answer 👍👍👍.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's impossible to say until he asks.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> How would you rate your marriage?


Are we nosy? Just kidding, no worries. 
To save time, perhaps ask your questions all at once? Thanks.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> It's impossible to say until he asks.


No, it's not, and that's one of the points.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> No, it's not, and that's one of the points.


I can't say if I would do something until he asks and I know what it is.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Are we nosy? Just kidding, no worries.
> To save time, perhaps ask your questions all at once? Thanks.


I was just curious because I thought you might have been young. After being with my wife so long I’m not concerned with getting turned down .... or maybe it’s just that I know what is reasonable to consider asking for. As for my wife asking for something I guess I would give consideration to many different things depending on her level of interest in it. Considering my wife is mostly responsive desire I doubt she would ever come out and say something like that though.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> I was just curious because I thought you might have been young. After being with my wife so long I’m not concerned with getting turned down .... or maybe it’s just that I know what is reasonable to consider asking for. As for my wife asking for something I guess I would give consideration to many different things depending on her level of interest in it. Considering my wife is mostly responsive desire I doubt she would ever come out and say something like that though.


I get you. I've been married to same W for over 30 years.

My questions are to perhaps bring into focus *what exact things*, that a spouse wants to do or would do for their SO if EVER their spouse asked.

And do they WANT their SO to ask for it/those acts, but spouse won't. 

Which poses a third question - instead of counting on never successful mind reading will that spouse ever bring the things they would do up in conversations? And why not?

It seems so beneficial to cut to the chase.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What I would do . . . .

OK this answers Mike's question and Diana's unspoken quandary at once.
Mike is actually asking you what is that hidden desire that you have that you would freely release as soon as your spouse reads your mind and asks you to do it.
At it's base the question is ridiculous. Tell me the secret you won't tell even your spouse?. See it's too big of an ask.

But even worse. There is this desire that you long for but not really enough because it is at the same time so frightening that you can't ask for it. 

Diana is saying, she doesn't have that secret. She is content with all she has. What she really wishes her partner would ask is, "would you just keep doing all of the wonderful stuff you do?" Which she would do.

At some point in my life my Wife reached that. She just is satisfied. There is nothing left in her bucket. 
I'm in Mike's age range, so his situation may be similar. 

Anyway . . . I'm really in the Same boat as Diana. There are a few items left in the bucket. They are of the frightening type. If she got it into her mind to want one of them . . . . 
Yeah, I'd still have to think about if it was worth the risk.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

what he said 
;;;snort:::


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I can't say if I would do something until he asks and I know what it is.


Just for kicks, what would you do that he hasn't asked for, and these could range from what you want him to ask for to what you want to do either way, for you or he.

Concentrating on you, and your answers, it doesn't depend on him at all to be able answer.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

If it involves just two of us I would do anything.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> What I would do . . . .
> 
> OK this answers Mike's question and Diana's unspoken quandary at once.
> Mike is actually asking you what is that hidden desire that you have that you would freely release as soon as your spouse reads your mind and asks you to do it.
> ...


The above makes me append my previous statement:

I doubt my wife has anything to ask for or even would think of something to ask for .... and I doubt that bothers her one bit.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Just for kicks, what would you do that he hasn't asked for, and these could range from what you want him to ask for to what you want to do either way, for you or he.
> 
> Concentrating on you, and your answers, it doesn't depend on him at all to be able answer.


Your asking the wrong woman.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> What I would do . . . .
> 
> OK this answers Mike's question and Diana's unspoken quandary at once.
> Mike is actually asking you what is that hidden desire that you have that you would freely release as soon as your spouse reads your mind and asks you to do it.
> ...


Christ, what do you mean, are you talking about you having secret desires to skin partners alive and wear their skin for a coat? You worry me 🤣🤣🤣.

No one's talking about frightening women and children, kidnapping the Dallas cheerleaders, kicking the dog, or pulling the wings off flies here... if you are than maybe you should hold those desires back. 🤣🤣👍👍.

Just reducing to one or two sentences what one may want to do with a loving spouse that hasn't been asked for or shared.

For purpose of clarity for the next step, sharing that with spouse, to help get some folks off the I wish train and perhaps spicing up their next encounter. 

These by that very nature are per individual.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> I get you. I've been married to same W for over 30 years.
> 
> My questions are to perhaps bring into focus *what exact things*, that a spouse wants to do or would do for their SO if EVER their spouse asked.
> 
> ...


I think there are partners (me included) who are afraid of asking or doing because of fear of rejection, appearing weird, or just plane lack of sexual communication skills. There are other partners on other side (I think girls primarily) who do not want to be asked even if they do not open admit it. They just want their partners to do sexual things to them without asking. If their partners actually did they would go for them and be happy.

So we have a conundrum when both partners in genuinely want to have rich exciting sexual experience but because of lack of communication they don't.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> The above makes me append my previous statement:
> 
> I doubt my wife has anything to ask for or even would think of something to ask for .... and I doubt that bothers her one bit.


If you're sure. But you know that means you'll be doing the same thing from now till the cows come home.

How sure are you really, that she doesn't have a thing she'd like, that she just hasn't mentioned?

A person, when saying I know something for sure, really doesn't when it involves another human being.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I think there are partners (me included) who are afraid of asking or doing because of fear of rejection, appearing weird, or just plane lack of sexual communication skills. There are other partners on other side (I think girls primarily) who do not want to be asked even if they do not open admit it. They just want their partners to do sexual things to them without asking. If their partners actually did they would go for them and be happy.
> 
> So we have a conundrum when both partners in genuinely want to have rich exciting sexual experience but because of lack of communication they don't.


A good and succinct answer. You're getting the gist of it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

romantic_dreamer said:


> They just want their partners to do sexual things to them without asking. If their partners actually did they would go for them and be happy.


That’s how my wife works 👍. Just shut up and do it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> If you're sure. But you know that means you'll be doing the same thing from now till the cows come home.
> 
> How sure are you really, that she doesn't have a thing she'd like, that she just hasn't mentioned?
> 
> A person, when saying I know something for sure, really doesn't when it involves another human being.


For the same reason I know your not thinking about how cute those red pumps go with that shade of lipstick.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Your asking the wrong woman.


Yeah, I hear you. I've read her posts, I believe she'll lock up with fear on the subject out of concern someone will think she likes sex more than she does. But that's ok, each to their own.

It kind of makes my point. How some folks won't even think about variety or trying to spice up their sex life by being honest and with clear communication.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> I think there are partners (me included) who are afraid of asking or doing because of fear of rejection, appearing weird, or just plane lack of sexual communication skills. There are other partners on other side (I think girls primarily) who do not want to be asked even if they do not open admit it. They just want their partners to do sexual things to them without asking. If their partners actually did they would go for them and be happy.
> 
> So we have a conundrum when both partners in genuinely want to have rich exciting sexual experience but because of lack of communication they don't.


That's my W. Just shut up and do it. We know any are comfortable with the concept of certain things will go over well, some won't, but all are addressed with humor and love if a fail. No one gets butt hurt or pouty.

But the successes keep getting added to the tool box.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Anything that doesn’t involve other people and potential of gross injury.

My wife usually doesn’t ask for anything although she seems to like a new position we stumbled onto.

I have suggested many things to her to take her temperature on them like role playing, new toys, pegging, bondage, kicking me in the nuts, etc... but she is pretty plain which is ok for me.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

As long as no 3rd parties are involved I'm open to anything she wants to try (and have). I have guessed at a few things that she never said (and was right) and she loved that I did that for her.
Not sure if she really wanted me to beat the crap out of her I could do that either (like leave welts, etc.)


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> For the same reason I know your not thinking about how cute those red pumps go with that shade of lipstick.


You'll have to explain that one.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> As long as no 3rd parties are involved I'm open to anything she wants to try (and have). I have guessed at a few things that she never said (and was right) and she loved that I did that for her.
> Not sure if she really wanted me to beat the crap out of her I could do that either (like leave welts, etc.)


Yeah, I'd have a hard time with that, couldn't really.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> kicking me in the nuts,


OK, to ADD to MY list of what I wouldn't do:
No third parties
No leaving welts
and NO KICKING IN THE NUTS. OOOOOUUUCCCCHHH HELL NO.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> How would you rate your marriage?


Out of 1 - 10? Probably an 8. That leaves room for improvement and I don't rate anything at max, no matter what, mostly. 

You??


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

CountryMike said:


> Yeah, I'd have a hard time with that, couldn't really.


A spanking or two, though....  ( I forget on here who is always talking about "giving her a good spanking" as a solution to almost every relationship question.....)


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> OK, to ADD to MY list of what I wouldn't do:
> No third parties
> No leaving welts
> and NO KICKING IN THE NUTS. OOOOOUUUCCCCHHH HELL NO.


😁😁😁🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I've read her posts, I believe she'll lock up with fear on the subject out of concern someone will think she likes sex more than she does. But that's ok, each to their own.
> 
> It kind of makes my point. How some folks won't even think about variety or trying to spice up their sex life by being honest and with clear communication.


Or maybe some people rather not share it in a public forum. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> OK, to ADD to MY list of what I wouldn't do:
> No third parties
> No leaving welts
> and NO KICKING IN THE NUTS. OOOOOUUUCCCCHHH HELL NO.


Haha. I thought we might like it so why not. BTW I walk around in pain all the time I am kind of used to it and get an endorphin rush from it sometimes.

She can get quite vigorous on a BJ with her hands and end up slamming my nuts and I have to say I don’t say ow or stop her, so maybe it’s ok?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> A spanking or two, though....  ( I forget on here who is always talking about "giving her a good spanking" as a solution to almost every relationship question.....)


That’d be @ConanHub I think.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> Haha. I thought we might like it so why not. BTW I walk around in pain all the time I am kind of used to it and get an endorphin rush from it sometimes.
> 
> She can get quite vigorous on a BJ with her hands and end up slamming my nuts and I have to say I don’t say ow or stop her, so maybe it’s ok?


So I would think a vigorous BJ with an accidental shot to the boys is QUITE different from someone flat out KICKING them into the goal. 
The only "rush" I would feel from that is a rush to collapse to the ground and want to puke.....

Do you walk around with pain in the pups all day? If so you should see a Dr.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> That’d be @ConanHub I think.


I know he did say it, but someone else used to do it ALL the time....


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Or maybe some people rather not share it in a public forum. 🤷🏼‍♀️


And that's certainly understandable. It's not my intention to pry for a generic reason but to maybe bring persons to defining some of the "wishes" going on in posts clearly, and maybe a person would acquire a better level of comfort so they can then share, simply and clearly that want and improve there experiences. 

All have learned that to be able to define an objective in one or two sentences helps that objective move forward. To kind of unmuddy things.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

OK, not to be a killjoy but there is this prohibition of listing fantasies in this sub forum, So I won't. 
But . . . just sayin, most of my remaining bucket has been mentioned or implied .
I've given up on pretending I'm not weird so at least that's not keeping me back. 
Last thing I asked for would be a good case study though.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Haha. I thought we might like it so why not. BTW I walk around in pain all the time I am kind of used to it and get an endorphin rush from it sometimes.
> 
> She can get quite vigorous on a BJ with her hands and end up slamming my nuts and I have to say I don’t say ow or stop her, so maybe it’s ok?


Too funny!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Note in my answer I also include any weird stuff like putting on a plastic horse head and a fake tail and pretending to be a horse and letting her ride me around the house. Basically anything.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

I would do anything my wife would want between the two of us. No third party. I ask my wife to do things for me. She does gladly.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Note in my answer I also include any weird stuff like putting on a plastic horse head and a fake tail and pretending to be a horse and letting her ride me around the house. Basically anything.


Men are weird. 😂🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> Note in my answer I also include any weird stuff like putting on a plastic horse head and a fake tail and pretending to be a horse and letting her ride me around the house. Basically anything.


Furry fetish? lol


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> OK, not to be a killjoy but there is this prohibition of listing fantasies in this sub forum, So I won't.
> But . . . just sayin, most of my remaining bucket has been mentioned or implied .
> I've given up on pretending I'm not weird so at least that's not keeping me back.
> Last thing I asked for would be a good case study though.


If this is too close to forum rules that's a different story.

From the peen threads, to BJ, oral on her, different threesomes and swallowing references and similar verbiage Ive read I don't see much difference though. But not my call.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Nailhead said:


> Furry fetish? lol


This is supposed to be about what you would do for your partner if they asked. I am saying role playing as a horse is on the table for me.

Who knows maybe I would enjoy it?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Men are weird. 😂🤷🏼‍♀️


You have no idea! No, just kidding. You sound like you've got us (i would say pegged but that may not be best analogy here).


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> This is supposed to be about what you would do for your partner if they asked. I am saying role playing as a horse is on the table for me.
> 
> Who knows maybe I would enjoy it?


That's exactly what it's about.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> You have no idea! No, just kidding. You sound like you've got us (i would say pegged but that may not be best analogy here).


We are all freaks or why else would we be here? 😁


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Nailhead said:


> I would do anything my wife would want between the two of us. No third party. I ask my wife to do things for me. She does gladly.


Anything is pretty generic.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Anything is pretty generic.


How about you tell us what you would do if your wife asked that you have not already. 😉


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> Anything is pretty generic.


It worked for Meatloaf. Mr. Loaf in his classic track told us he’d do anything for love... but he won’t do THAT. Maybe he drew the limit at horse role play.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> OK, not to be a killjoy but there is this prohibition of listing fantasies in this sub forum, So I won't.
> But . . . just sayin, most of my remaining bucket has been mentioned or implied .
> I've given up on pretending I'm not weird so at least that's not keeping me back.
> Last thing I asked for would be a good case study though.


What was the last thing 🙄🙄 ?

Those in the forum asking for things to do to spice things up may learn something.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> Anything is pretty generic.


Well sir, 27 years married and I have yet to kiss and tell.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> It worked for Meatloaf. Mr. Loaf in his classic track told us he’d do anything for love... but he won’t do THAT. Maybe he drew the limit at horse role play.


😂


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> How about you tell us what you would do if your wife asked that you have not already. 😉


Take her from behind while in adult bar scene. Out of sight but where we're able to look out over the dance floor. Is one thing.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> It worked for Meatloaf. Mr. Loaf in his classic track told us he’d do anything for love... but he won’t do THAT. Maybe he drew the limit at horse role play.


I'd like to think he had the horse thing covered too!!


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> Take her from behind while in adult bar scene. Out of sight but where we're able to look out over the dance floor. Is one thing.


So sex in a public place? How do you think she would feel about it?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright, but wandering slightly off topic. I wanted it for me, not wanted her to want it from me. Pretzel maker.
I have my handful of unusual kinks. But after watching x number of seasons of NCIS, I got it into my head that I would really like to see my pale wife in black lipstick.
Now where do you want to lead the discussion?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> So sex in a public place? How do you think she would feel about it?


I believe she'd like it. We're not teens anymore but not dead. We've been seen a couple times at hotel poolsides, late nights by passers by, and it seemed to fire her up.

No gawkers but just other late nighter couples walking by.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> I believe she'd like it. We're not teens anymore but not dead. We've been seen a couple times at hotel poolsides, late nights by passers by, and it seemed to fire her up.
> 
> No gawkers but just other late nighter couples walking by.


So why have you not done it?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> Alright, but wandering slightly off topic. I wanted it for me, not wanted her to want it from me. Pretzel maker.
> I have my handful of unusual kinks. But after watching x number of seasons of NCIS, I got it into my head that I would really like to see my pale wife in black lipstick.
> Now where do you want to lead the discussion?


Black lipstick and working in a lab coat?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> So why have you not done it?


This I can say covid screwed me up.

But this year we're traveling. It will happen. I actually already know she's for it from hints she's dropped when I brought it up.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> We are all freaks or why else would we be here? 😁


It's the freaky that keeps the imagination and real life circumstances interesting. 

Stagnation is the mind killer.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CountryMike said:


> This I can say covid screwed me up.
> 
> But this year we're traveling. It will happen. I actually already know she's for it from hints she's dropped when I brought it up.


Just spare any children in the area. 😉


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Out of 1 - 10? Probably an 8. That leaves room for improvement and I don't rate anything at max, no matter what, mostly.
> 
> You??


@Mr.Married , did you answer yet?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Just spare any children in the area. 😉


Adult resorts only here. I've done my time raising kids. And have grandkids. 

We separate adult vacations from family vacations 🙄🙄🙄.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

so this is the place where you explain how open and honest communication can get a person to wear an unusual make up one time:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I've read her posts, I believe she'll lock up with fear on the subject out of concern someone will think she likes sex more than she does. But that's ok, each to their own.
> 
> It kind of makes my point. How some folks won't even think about variety or trying to spice up their sex life by being honest and with clear communication.


What a totally weird(and completely wrong) thing to say. 
I love having sex with my husband, have never rejected him once in 16 years, and we have always had good communication on the subject. I rarely talk about it here though, certainly not in any detail, just with him. It's sort of a boundary I have. 
No fear involved of course and I think sex in marriage is great and very important and to be enjoyed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nailhead said:


> Well sir, 27 years married and I have yet to kiss and tell.


Same here🙂


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> *I believe she'd like it. We're not teens anymore but not dead. We've been seen a couple times at hotel poolsides, late nights by passers by, and it seemed to fire her up.*
> 
> *No gawkers but just other late nighter couples walking by.*


No offense, but I'm old like you and I wouldn't want to watch two people our ages doing ANYTHING late at night.


----------



## Rebee (Dec 8, 2011)

Watch porn together or introduce a toy.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> No offense, but I'm old like you and I wouldn't want to watch two people our ages doing ANYTHING late at night.


Your so right. We were in late 20s for poolside encounters.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CountryMike said:


> There are a lot of threads here about what guys and gals want their spouses to do things in the br but haven't asked them yet, for apparent fear of rejection or too otherwise fearful. A lot of I wish...etc.


In my experience if you want something to happen. You are better served by speaking up, instead of staying silent through fear of rejection.



> So, what acts not presently in common sex repoirte would you perform with your spouse or for your spouse that you'd do, if they asked? And do you really want them to ask but they won't loosen up?


Bare handed spanking on her - We've talked about this and that is one of her limits. 
Group sex - We'Ve talked about this and aren't opposed to it as a thing to consider trying.
Pegging on me - We haven't talked about this, yet she already rims me and does prostate massage.
Swinging - We've talked about this, and both of us are willing to try it, yet haven't done anything to make it happen.

Outside of the things listed above that we don't currently do, yet I would do if she asked. There is a much longer list of things that I wouldn't do with her, if she asked. For example I wouldn't do any age, scat, blood, cutting, asphyxiation play amongst many other things I won't do.

That said my wife is welcome to ask for anything sexually, yet that doesn't mean I will say yes to anything. And the same applies to me, when asking my wife to consider new sexual activities.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm open to all and any ideas. She can suggest whatever and I'd go for it cuz I want to make her happy. And if doing that - whatever it is - well, that's how it works. Of course, there may be some things we'd have to negotiate, LOL. "If you want me to do this, then you've gotta do that."


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anything....and I mean that...anything.


Really!... Anything?

So you would be up for scat play, coprophagia, erotic asphyxiation, being sissified, ball (your testicles) kicking, needle play, blood play, artistic cutting amongst the myriad of other sexual activities that are out there?

Are you sure?

And the same questions apply to you @romantic_dreamer and @Longtime Hubby


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> so this is the place where you explain how open and honest communication can get a person to wear an unusual make up one time:


Go to urbandecay.com , buy either Voodoo or Blackmail, depending if you prefer shimer or matte finish. Oh, pick up a lip liner in Blackmail too!

Ask wifey to swipe it on if you're up for getting her juices going. The worst she can say is no, but she might do it if you give it to her. Maybe she might need time to warm up to it, but if you give it to her, it's more likely she might try it.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Personal said:


> Really!... Anything?
> 
> So you would be up for scat play, coprophagia, erotic asphyxiation, being sissified, ball (your testicles) kicking, needle play, blood play, artistic cutting amongst the myriad of other sexual activities that are out there?
> 
> ...


 Of course, there may be some things we'd have to negotiate, LOL. "If you want me to do this, then you've gotta do that." Your home must be pretty wild. Are those all on the set list?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Of course, there may be some things we'd have to negotiate, LOL. "If you want me to do this, then you've gotta do that." Your home must be pretty wild. Are those all on the set list?


I could still say "Anything" as part of the negotiation would be me saying I want an FMF and the wife would immediately drop any of those proposals above. I know my spous so can agree to anything in the beginning.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd do anything they wanted. Lol.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Of course, there may be some things we'd have to negotiate, LOL. "If you want me to do this, then you've gotta do that."


Well if you're up for such things, please don't let me discourage you.



> Your home must be pretty wild. Are those all on the set list?


Those things are on my never to do list.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> Well if you're up for such things, please don't let me discourage you.
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are on my never to do list.


What is scat?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> What is scat?


Poop


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Poop


Thank you. I googled it and some card game came up. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> What is scat?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> What is scat?


Not on my list. Personal seems interested.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

BTW anyone who watches that Scatman video I’m sorry for putting that song in your head but that’s what happened to me when I just read the word “scat” be ba ba be da doo!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

As bad as it would be, if my wife ever asked me to be part of a double bj with her and another woman taking advantage of me, I would suffer through it just because she asked.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> As bad as it would be, if my wife ever asked me to be part of a double bj with her and another woman taking advantage of me, I would suffer through it just because she asked.


What a good sport to take one for the team like that.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Not on my list. Personal seems interested.


Actually I believe he said it was a hard no on that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Not on my list. Personal seems interested.


Did you have trouble with comprehension in school?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> Go to urbandecay.com , buy either Voodoo or Blackmail, depending if you prefer shimer or matte finish. Oh, pick up a lip liner in Blackmail too!
> 
> Ask wifey to swipe it on if you're up for getting her juices going. The worst she can say is no, but she might do it if you give it to her. Maybe she might need time to warm up to it, but if you give it to her, it's more likely she might try it.


TX, Thanks for the source, I appreciate it. 
We haven't yet got to the end of the story here, and we may not, OP seems to have gotten his freak off and got bored. As it turns out, no is not the worst she can say. Considering all we have done, all the borders we've crossed, all the uncomfortable things we have at least tried, it really surprised me the way she approached this ask. A no or a violent rejection would have been easier to take. Anyway Black just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> Actually I believe he said it was a hard no on that.


No [email protected]? 🤣


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Dictum Veritas said:


> No [email protected]? 🤣


😂


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I have no problems with most sexual positions, but I'd generally shy away from a crappy one.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Personal said:


> Did you have trouble with comprehension in school?


No. It was a joke which you obviously missed. Sheesh! But thanks for the put-down.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> No. It was a joke which you obviously missed. Sheesh! But thanks for the put-down.


Ye I did miss it.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

If my wife suggests anything involving lawn darts, it might be time to change the beneficiary of my life-insurance... Just saying... Other than that and scat, I'm quite open to suggestions.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> TX, Thanks for the source, I appreciate it.
> We haven't yet got to the end of the story here, and we may not, OP seems to have gotten his freak off and got bored. As it turns out, no is not the worst she can say. Considering all we have done, all the borders we've crossed, all the uncomfortable things we have at least tried, it really surprised me the way she approached this ask. A no or a violent rejection would have been easier to take. Anyway Black just isn't going to happen.


Wow, how cruel.

It seems like such an innocuous request to make someone happy. I'm sorry, Mr Nail.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It's easy to say, "I won't do Scat, or Public Sex" and everyone understands it. But the fact is that average people frequently have aversions to some very "average" things. You never know when you are going to put your foot in it. That is where the fear to express our fantasies comes from.

Or rather, that is one of the places that the fear to express our fantasies comes from. This thread being nominally about expressing our fantasies, I think a list of the reasons we don't is appropriate:

The fear of being thought of as weird.
The fear of losing a fantasy.
The fear of exposure / ridicule.
The desire to keep that as a personal fantasy
The fear that your partner will like it.
The Fear that the reality won't live up to the hype.
Protecting a position or reputation.

Some of these fears are easier to overcome than others. But even a person as experienced as me can approach and express a fantasy, and then get completely blindsided by the reply. 
So Mike says, just out with it, there is always a way to get there.
And the doctrine of affirmative consent says, No means no pressure.
What really is the ethical way to approach a fantasy rattling around in your bucket?

I think you do need to go into the ask ready to accept that, hey, the answer may be no. There may or may not be a good expressible reason for that answer. And you should be prepared to accept that answer. 
On the other hand, If you are the person asked, and you know in your heart that the answer is going to be no, Then you need to say no in a way that is clear, and clearly not a rejection of the person. No Honey, I'm never going to race tricycles with you. as opposed to, "are you an idiot?" or "what porn have you been watching to get that idea?" or, " I don't even know you". 

I think that a great relationship would be where people would be comfortable bringing up any fantasy they want to share, and people are also comfortable turning down the oportunity to explore that fantasy.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mr. Nail lived up to his name. He nailed it. Big time. I know in our relationship, I've been very open about fantasies. For decades, my wife claimed she has no fantasies. Now she does admit having some, but declines to reveal those to me because she wants to keep them her own. Heck, she's only know beginning to reveal bits about her past. I understand, even though I do find it frustrating that she knows my fantasies, etc., and I don't know her's. But that's how it is. Good summary, Mr. Nail.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Mr. Nail lived up to his name. He nailed it. Big time. I know in our relationship, I've been very open about fantasies. For decades, my wife claimed she has no fantasies. Now she does admit having some, but declines to reveal those to me because she wants to keep them her own. Heck, she's only know beginning to reveal bits about her past. I understand, even though I do find it frustrating that she knows my fantasies, etc., and I don't know her's. But that's how it is. Good summary, Mr. Nail.


Good point. I do think the man is "typically" (I know there are exceptions) more open to fantasies than the woman. Very few women I have known have ever said they really had fantasies and the two that did share them with me, well I am proud to say I helped them come true for them. (Both related to public swimming pools and hot tubs)


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Good point. I do think the man is "typically" (I know there are exceptions) more open to fantasies than the woman. Very few women I have known have ever said they really had fantasies and the two that did share them with me, well I am proud to say I helped them come true for them. (Both related to public swimming pools and hot tubs)


Always good to help others!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> It's easy to say, "I won't do Scat, or Public Sex" and everyone understands it. But the fact is that average people frequently have aversions to some very "average" things. You never know when you are going to put your foot in it. That is where the fear to express our fantasies comes from.
> 
> Or rather, that is one of the places that the fear to express our fantasies comes from. This thread being nominally about expressing our fantasies, I think a list of the reasons we don't is appropriate:
> 
> ...


You are so right. My exH was horrified when I shared, our sex life died that day. I started getting comfy and sharing with the bf, he got insecure and still has moments of discomfort about it, even though I haven't reiterated that particular one.

It's all a crapshoot. Sure would be nice to live in an ideal world though.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I just say it now. In fact I liked the lipstick idea so I ordered a Chanel one.

At this age I figure I have more years behind me than ahead of me so I’m not going to waste time wishing I did something I just blurt it out.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> You are so right. My exH was horrified when I shared, our sex life died that day. I started getting comfy and sharing with the bf, he got insecure and still has moments of discomfort about it, even though I haven't reiterated that particular one.
> 
> It's all a crapshoot. Sure would be nice to live in an ideal world though.


Wait a minute. They were not turned on by hearing your fantasies? OMG, I’d love to hear just one from my wife one night. Happy to say I helped an old girlfriend with one that involved an erect part of me, a can of chocolate frosting, and her tongue, lips and mouth. A sweet memory!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Wait a minute. They were not turned on by hearing your fantasies? OMG, I’d love to hear just one from my wife one night. Happy to say I helped an old girlfriend with one that involved an erect part of me, a can of chocolate frosting, and her tongue, lips and mouth. A sweet memory!


The bf handles it better, and actually tries to make it happen. Except for one, which I told him was just something fun to think about, but nothing I wanted.

The exH shut down the hotdog factory.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> The bf handles it better, and actually tries to make it happen. Except for one, which I told him was just something fun to think about, but nothing I wanted.
> 
> The exH shut down the hotdog factory.





TXTrini said:


> The bf handles it better, and actually tries to make it happen. Except for one, which I told him was just something fun to think about, but nothing I wanted.
> 
> The exH shut down the hotdog factory.


hotdog factory! Good one


----------



## EnglishErnest (Jul 2, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anything....and I mean that...anything.


I'm not sure I could say that... things like breath play just don't really appeal to me.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

EnglishErnest said:


> I'm not sure I could say that... things like breath play just don't really appeal to me.


I'll say it and weight the options as they come in


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I'll say it and weight the options as they come in


😂👊


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> I just read the word “scat” be ba ba be da doo!


Shouldn't that be "be ba ba be da POO???"


----------

